# ابنى العزيز جدا (صوت ربنا لكل واحد)



## ميرنا (26 يناير 2006)

*ابنى العزيز جدا (صوت ربنا لكل واحد)*


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

*الله يا ميرنا كالمعتاد موضوعاتك اجمل من المعتاد*
*مش عارف انتى وكل اخواتى بتجيبوا موضوعات جميله كده منين*
* " ياريت تقولولى على السوبر ماركت اللى بتجيبوا منه ههههههه" *
*انا واثق طبعا ان ثمار الروح القدس هى اللى بتتكلم من خلالكم لكل انسان *
*ربنا يتمجد فى حياتك انتى وكل اخواتى .... امين*


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا امير *


----------

